# Postmates Schedule



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello, Anyone that work for Postmates notice when the new schedule is posted it's hard to to get a scheduled block? The schedule in my market just posted 2 minutes ago and they're all taken, Even if i'm not on a schedule i still get deliveries working for postmates.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

This week the schedule in my area was up a day before they actually sent the e-mail out. 

Buuut I do believe they change the amount of people that can be prioritized every schedule based on sales. So sometimes there might not even be a block open because its just projected to be that dead during said period of time.

Message your area manger though. They can always provide you with better info.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for replying, I'll send my area manager a message...Thanks.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Hello, Anyone that work for Postmates notice when the new schedule is posted it's hard to to get a scheduled block? The schedule in my market just posted 2 minutes ago and they're all taken, Even if i'm not on a schedule i still get deliveries working for postmates.


Did you recently have a bad delivery experience?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello, as i checked everything seems to be ok, No bad delivery experiences so far.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Hello, as i checked everything seems to be ok, No bad delivery experiences so far.


I'm having difficulty scheduling blocks, too.


----------

